# Favorite Coffee



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been trying many different ones lately. I've got a good shop to go to that has many. I only buy full bean and grind my own. So far I like the Kenyan Double AA big bean and a Sumatra. My fave is Jamaican Blue Mountain but you can't always find it. As a standard the A&P French Roast is excellent. A chef friend of mine says to put a dash of cinnamon in to cut any bitterness... apparently restaurants do this often. What about your tastes?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 19, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I've been trying many different ones lately. I've got a good shop to go to that has many. I only buy full bean and grind my own. So far I like the Kenyan Double AA big bean and a Sumatra. My fave is Jamaican Blue Mountain but you can't always find it. As a standard the A&P French Roast is excellent. A chef friend of mine says to put a dash of cinnamon in to cut any bitterness... apparently restaurants do this often. What about your tastes?



If I'm feeling high-brow, Kona is the choice. Otherwise. Eight O'Clock French Roast is my daily joe. Whole bean/grind is the only way.


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2011)

supposedly there's nothing like roasting your own. I'm lazy, so I buy from a local roaster - usually yirgacheffe or sumatra.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> If I'm feeling high-brow, Kona is the choice. Otherwise. Eight O'Clock French Roast is my daily joe. Whole bean/grind is the only way.



I usually drink chinese green jasmine tea.   When I'm in a coffee mood, I do Eight O'Clock Colombian.   I always do whole bean/grind.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> A chef friend of mine says to put a dash of cinnamon in to cut any bitterness... apparently restaurants do this often. What about your tastes?



Cinnamon won't do much for bitterness just add a nice (for some) flavor. A couple grains of salt will help with bitterness.

I like Carpe Diem out of Berwick, me. Also the big 2 1/2 # bags they sell at Sam's is great everyday coffee. Can't remember the name right now


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone interested in kopi luwak? I can bring some over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 19, 2011)

Weavers, warning, it may make your daily coffee not as good...     Once you are on there mailing list, occasionally they do free shipping promo's (time to stock up)


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2011)

Sumatran..  ftw


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 20, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Also the big 2 1/2 # bags they sell at Sam's is great everyday coffee. Can't remember the name right now



I do the bags of Starbucks from Sam's.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2011)

DonutShop K-Cups. Wheee!


----------



## skijay (Feb 20, 2011)

GMCR (Green Mountain Coffee Roasters)  Caramel Vanilla Cream.  I get them in the K-cups.  

The rumor was stomped out Friday that SBUX would partner up with GMCR to offer SBUX k-cups.  That would be like Dunkin Donuts selling Krispy Kreme donuts or the iPhone running on the Droid OS.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 23, 2011)

Whatever is on sale that doesn't suck.


----------



## skijay (Feb 23, 2011)

For those who like Dunkin Donuts coffee and want it in a K-cup (Keurig):

http://chicagobreakingbusiness.com/2011/02/dunkin-donuts-to-sell-k-cups-for-keurig-brewers.html


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2011)

Kona or Blue Mtn.


----------



## Euler (Feb 23, 2011)

Peets French Roast. GMCR French Roast, Shelburn Coffee Roasters French Roast, Starbucks French Roast...

I like coffee to taste like coffee.  Will only brew it in a french press.  Yum!

I'm a little surprised that others who swear by whole beans buy the 8 o'clock beans? Is such an inexpensive bean really that good?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 24, 2011)

New England Fresh ground - hazlenut  with a shot of Bailey's chocolate in the am and maybe the REAL Bailey's in the pm


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Whatever is on sale that doesn't suck.



Yup. Currently, Matinsons (or something like that) is the deal at ShopRite. Kind of a ghetto Chock-Full-O'Nuts. Decent, especially at $3.99 a can.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2011)

skijay said:


> For those who like Dunkin Donuts coffee and want it in a K-cup (Keurig):
> 
> http://chicagobreakingbusiness.com/2011/02/dunkin-donuts-to-sell-k-cups-for-keurig-brewers.html



Nice! Thanks for sharing! My wife and I were just discussing this the other day. We thought it was an untapped market for D&D.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 25, 2011)

Euler said:


> Peets French Roast. GMCR French Roast, Shelburn Coffee Roasters French Roast, Starbucks French Roast...
> 
> I like coffee to taste like coffee.  Will only brew it in a french press.  Yum!



Hear! Hear! French roast in a French Press.


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2011)

Port City Coffee Roasters in Portsmouth, NH have a blend called Capone that I've been hooked on for a year.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Hear! Hear! French roast in a French Press.





Euler said:


> Peets French Roast. GMCR French Roast, Shelburn Coffee Roasters French Roast, Starbucks French Roast...
> 
> I like coffee to taste like coffee.  Will only brew it in a french press.  Yum!



Peet's was my favorite, but when Alfred Peet kicked it, RIP, John Weaver, his apprentice went off to create an even better coffee....   If you like Peets, you really should give Weavers a try....


----------



## crank (Mar 1, 2011)

Civet Poop coffee.  Just kidding - never tried it and probably never will.
I like Starbucks Verona and French Roast and Trader Joe's Italian Roast


----------



## SummaSux (Mar 5, 2011)

Edd said:


> Port City Coffee Roasters in Portsmouth, NH have a blend called Capone that I've been hooked on for a year.



Def a good cup, but prefer Cafe' Killim just down the street for they're Dancing Goats or the Kilim Blend


----------



## codeman (Sep 8, 2021)

I like my coffee black. I'm not a coffee person, so I don't fancy those prestigious coffee types or brands. If I want it more flavor, I just add creamer on it and voilà. I have diabetes so this coffee creamers for people with diabetes really helped me a lot.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 8, 2021)

Didn’t know bots had diabetes.


----------

